
Can We Have Prosperity Without Growth? - ingve
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/02/10/can-we-have-prosperity-without-growth
======
mytailorisrich
These debates about de-growth are very much "first world problems" when taking
into account global population growth and the daily income of billions of
people.

Currently stopping global economic growth means either population decrease or
condemning billions to poverty.

